# pts changes



## izotov (Nov 21, 2011)

Hi,

As I can see pts(4) in 9.0 is changed in comparison to 8.2. According to the manual (and from the new code) the 999 restriction to the number of pseudo-terminals is raised: it seems that the line length is extended to 16 chars from 8 (999 -> 99.999.999.999). Am I right? Could someone give me some explanation about this?

Thanks!


----------



## jilles@ (Nov 22, 2011)

You are right. This is because utmp was replaced with utmpx and various limits were increased at that time.

The limit in 8.x is in the kernel but is only there because of utmp and its importance for tracking sessions.


----------



## izotov (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks. Anyways I must enable 999+ pts on 8.1.


----------

